# John La Montaine (March 17, 1920 – April 29, 2013)



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Seems like he doesn't have a guestbook yet. 

I just picked up his "The NIne Lessons Of Christmas." Wonderful music.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

His Piano Concerto, Op. 9 has at least two perfomances on YouTube:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

John La Montaine: "Wilderness Journal" - premiere





John La Montaine (1920-2013) : Piano Concerto No. 2 "Transformations" (premiered 1987)





The Magic of Christmas





Songs of the Nativity: Now Begin on Christmas Day





Looks like he wrote several Christmas pieces.


----------

